# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  كما وعدكم صور ومقاطع &*الشيخ خالد السيف*&

## الخائف المستجير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته

أقدم لكم صور الشيخ الذي يمتلك الروحانيه العجيه
(( الشيخ خالد السيف ))

----------


## ali habeeb

مشكور على الصور
أين المقاطع 
أتمنى تضع دعاء كميل كامل
وشكرًا

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بس وين المقاطع
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
دنيا وآخرة

----------


## القلب المرح

يعطيك الله العافيه 
وبنتظار المقاطع 

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## الملاك

مشكور خيووووه على الصور للشيخ 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## عادل بن حسن

رأيت هذا الموضوع وانا ابحث في الانترنت عن دعاء كميل بصوت هذا الشيخ 
فاشتركت في هذا المنتدى الطيب لهذا السبب 

نتمنى منك تنزيل هذه المقاطع بل دعاء كميل باكمله بصوت الشيخ السيف 

ولك كل الشكر 

......

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

*السلام عليكم....*
*اخوااني صور الشيــخ ماتطلع عندي*
*يليتي احد يحط  الصور مررة ثاانيه بكوون شاكرة الكم*
*تحياااتي اختكم*
*فدوى الك روحي*

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

السلام عليكم ...الصور ماظهرت عندي ياريت ترفع لينا الصور من جديد او تضع الينا رابط الموقع(الصور)وجزاك الله كل خير.وعلى العمووم الي ماشاف الشيخ ...يشوووف صورتي الشخصيه.

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

> رأيت هذا الموضوع وانا ابحث في الانترنت عن دعاء كميل بصوت هذا الشيخ 
> فاشتركت في هذا المنتدى الطيب لهذا السبب 
> 
> نتمنى منك تنزيل هذه المقاطع بل دعاء كميل باكمله بصوت الشيخ السيف 
> 
> ولك كل الشكر 
> 
> ......



حبيبي وأخوي عادل, الشيخ الله يحفظه مايقرأ الدعاء كامل...يقرء شيئ بسيط من الدعاء والباقي لطم (عزاء)ومناجاااات وشكرا للجميع.

الله يوفقني و اطرح الكم الي اقدر عليه من مقاطع وصور الى الشيخ ومقاطع من تصميمي...في أمان الكريم جميعا...ياشيعت علي عليه السلام.

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

اخوووي محب القااائم
الله يعطيك الف الف عاافيه ورحم الله والديك ...
اخووي بس لاطول عليناا
وجزااك على الله...
تقبل مروري
اختك
روحــــ فدوى إلك ــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

> اخوووي محب القااائم
> الله يعطيك الف الف عاافيه ورحم الله والديك ...
> اخووي بس لاطول عليناا
> وجزااك على الله...
> تقبل مروري
> اختك
> روحــــ فدوى إلك ــــــــــــــــــي



مرحبا فيكي اختي ممكن يطول...بس اذا تحبي الموجود عندي ترى جوالي فيه.ممكن تعطيني ايميلك او اني اضيفك...وراح ارسلك مقاطع حلوووه.جدا...وذا تحبي تنتظري انتظري بس ممكن اطول حتى اشتغل عليهم براحتي...وضبط اكبر عددد...في أمان الله.

----------


## عقرب

*                                (  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته)*
*أخوني الاعزاء أدعوكم الي أستمع أدعاء لي فضيلة الشيخ خالد السيف(أبومحمد**)* 
*في المسجد الرسوال الأعظم بتاروت*

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

اخووي محب القااائم..
اشكر لك جهودك المبذوله .. وان شاء الله تكون في ميزان اعماالك
اخوي  حاولت اكثر من مرة اني ارسل اليك ايميل عبر  الرساائل الخااصه ولكن بدون جدوى دائما يكتبون لي بان ليس لي تصريح لذالك :sad2: 

اشكرك مرة اخرى اخووي 
واتمنى لك الوفيق
تقبل تحيااتي
روحـ فدوى إلك ـي

----------


## عقرب

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته    * 
*أخوني أن لدي مقطع من الدعاء كميل لي فضيلة الشيخ خالد السيف سوف أرسلهم في أقرب وقت ممكن وشكرا*

----------


## عقرب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته  أخوني الأعزاء ان لدي مقطع من الدعاء  كميل لي فضيلة الشيخ خالد السيف سوف أرسلهم في أقرب وقت ممكن وشكرآ

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

اخووي العقرب ..يعطيك العاافيه 
ننتظرك اخوي تنزل الناا المقطع ويليت اذا كاان عندك صور للشيخ تنزلهم كماان
تقبل تحيااتي
اختكِ
روحي فدوى الك

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

اخووي ((محب القاائم))وااثقه انك باذن لله انك رااح تجيب الناا صور  شيخناا ((خالد السيف)) الله يحفضه
بس اتمنى انك ماتطوول اكثر من كذا حط النا حتى لو صور عاادي وبعدهاا حط الناا  التصاميم الي سويتهاا ..والله يعطيك الف الف عاافيه اخووي على كل ماتبذله من مجهود
تقبل تحيااتي
روحـ فدوى الك ـي

----------


## دايم@&@دموع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يرحم والديك اذا تزودنى باسرع وقت باصوة الشيخ خالد السيف ابو فوزي الله يحفظه ويحفظكم  جميعنا 
اخوكم
 دايم@&@دموع

----------


## جنتل الشباب

ويش صاير عفر 
وين الصور

----------


## الغاضريه

مرحبا
الخائف المتسجير
في البدايه احب اشكرك لانك خدمتني بصراحه في هذا الموضوع 
انا من الناس الي احب الشيخ ابوفوزي بل اموت فيه موت موطبيعي انا اتسمع ادعيته موتوني ومو من اليوم لا من قبل 16 سنه ويمكن ازيد ويمكن ابالغ اذا قلت لك اني اذا تسمعت الى ادعيته الي كان يقراها في سوريا اعيش جو خاص مااعيشه على وجه الارض
يالله بجد عنده قوة خاصه تتفجر منها انوار روحانيه وربانيه وغصبا عنك تبكي لصوته ولخشوعه ولادعيته
جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك وجعلك من انصار اهل البيت وال البيت
جزا الله الشيخ عنا خير الجزاء ورحم الله والديه ووهبه الله لك كمال الانقطاع اليك
اطلب منك ايها الخائف المستجير بحق اهل البيت ع انك تحط كل الصور الي عندك ودي اخذ وحده ابروزها عندي في البيت حتى اكحل عيني بالنظر اليه ابي منك كل شيء عن الشيخ خال ال سيف جزاك الله وجزه كل خير وصحه وعافيه
انتظر منك الرد على احر من الجمر
هنيئا لكم جميعا هذا النور
هنيئا لكم
اسالكم الدعاء

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## عقرب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته     
أخوني الأعزاء المقطع من الدعاء كميل لي فضيلة الشيخ خالد السيف موجوده في الصوتية الإسلامية

----------


## الخائف المستجير

*السلام عليكم احبائي واخواني واخواتي*

*اسف جدا جدا على الانقطاع الطويل بسبب الظروف*
*وانا انشاء الله راح بقدر ما استطيع اني انزل صور* 
*ومقاطع و فيديو* 
*وانا من محبي الشيخ خالد السيف ومرافقين له واهو مثل الاب والاخ والصديق لي*
*ومن يريد منه او عته شيئ انا في خدمتكم وخدمة اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*واسف واسف جدا جدا على الاطاله*
*ولو انه الاداره تسمح لي بوضع الايميل لوضعته لكم لكي من يريد المزيد والمزيد انا حاظر* 
*وتحياتي لكم*
*الخائف المستجير*

----------


## المرفأ1

> *السلام عليكم احبائي واخواني واخواتي*
> 
> *اسف جدا جدا على الانقطاع الطويل بسبب الظروف*
> *وانا انشاء الله راح بقدر ما استطيع اني انزل صور* 
> *ومقاطع و فيديو* 
> *وانا من محبي الشيخ خالد السيف ومرافقين له واهو مثل الاب والاخ والصديق لي*
> *ومن يريد منه او عته شيئ انا في خدمتكم وخدمة اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
> *واسف واسف جدا جدا على الاطاله*
> *ولو انه الاداره تسمح لي بوضع الايميل لوضعته لكم لكي من يريد المزيد والمزيد انا حاظر* 
> ...



يعيطيك العافيه اخوي الخائف لك رسالة ع الخاص ياليت تشوفها للضرورة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور 
رأيته على ارض الواقع في احدى قرآته

----------

